# Converting an old 4x6 horizontal bandsaw to be a bench top vertical saw.



## chevytrucking (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been using the import horizontal band saws for a long time, and while they do have their issues, they're basically well worth their price. I had a broke one that I almost threw away a dozen times, but boy I'm glad I didn't! 

I've converted it into an extremely useful tool. What's the saying, from trash to treasure? Check out the video, easier than explaining. Love to hear your comments or ideas. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCEg3r6Q05E


----------

